# Best tire size for Mk4 with 17x7.5 wheels?



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

Okay, my first impression was to pick 225/45/17 size tires for my new wheels, but some have told me that they will be too wide and bulgy.
Should I go with a 205/50/17 instead??
What do you guys think?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Best tire size for Mk4 with 17x7.5 wheels? (kerosenec4)*

go 225/45/17 or 235/45/17
17x7" wheels from vw STOCK come 225/45/17, and they are not bulgy on that tire.........


----------



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Best tire size for Mk4 with 17x7.5 wheels? (Banditt007)*

yeah go with 225/45
the rims from the 04.5 gli were the same width (18x7.5) and the 225 series tires looked fine on it


----------



## apex107 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Best tire size for Mk4 with 17x7.5 wheels? (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_Okay, my first impression was to pick 225/45/17 size tires for my new wheels, but some have told me that they will be too wide and bulgy.
Should I go with a 205/50/17 instead??
What do you guys think?

205mm section width may be too narrow for that wheel...tires can not be fitted to just any width wheel rim. There is a safe range of wheel width for any given tire section width. Go check Tirerack.com for more info.


----------

